# 1992 Nissan Max Lost power



## u858033 (Aug 28, 2006)

My 1992 Nissan Maxima Doesn't have much power until about 3200 RPMS in every gear and when it reaches 3200 RPM it run great with a lot of power. But before 3200 Rpm it bog's down with little power. I changed the fuel filter and checked the spark plugs. It starts good and idles good it just doesn't have much power at low Rpms In every gear. It is very slow to pick up speed and it is a straight drive but at 3200 Rpms its like a 4 barrel kicks in. Can anybody give me some ideals on what to do?? Thanks Jeff Holt :idhitit:


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

How many miles does your car have? 

I would check your compression for starters and see if any of your cyl. is having a problem.


----------



## u858033 (Aug 28, 2006)

*I have 135330 Miles*



BeZerK2112 said:


> How many miles does your car have?
> 
> I would check your compression for starters and see if any of your cyl. is having a problem.


The car runs good. Doesn't fail plugs.Don't smoke .


----------



## Eric The Red (Jul 30, 2008)

If only people came back with the conclusion. Did he get rid of the car? I have the exact same problem. Right down to the details about the 3200RPM thing. I wonder if this guy fixed it.. would be nice to know.


----------

